# Anyone know how to get the new in.pro LED Tail Lights for A6 Avant



## daddywagon (Nov 7, 2008)

LED Taillights from in.pro. for the Audi A6 Avant C5 (type 4B)
Get your station wagon dressed up
Dec 11, 2008
source: in.pro


High-quality technology, 1st class materials and loads of space: The Audi A6 Avant, C5 series, produced between 1998 and 2004 still remains highly coveted. The practical station wagon is still equally popular amongst fashion-conscious heads of family and long-distance commuters. Here the new LED rear lights from in.pro. are ideal for upgrading, in order to give the appearance of the car a small, but fine difference. A car of the upper middle-class range should not of course be flamboyant, which is why the accessory specialists at in.pro. have used muted red for the “glass”. With the two transparent inserts, and particularly with the LED optics when switched on, the rear lights still differ visibly from the original and give the everyday car more pep.
Even in security the accessories of in.pro. also score points, and this is particularly important with cars which are driven by several people or families. When installed as braking lights, the light-emitting diodes are activated approx. 30 times quicker than light bulbs and thereby in many cases allow the driver behind you to slow down in time, before causing an accident.


----------



## kingofnyc22 (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Anyone know how to get the new in.pro LED Tail Lights for A6 Avant (daddywagon)*

Also interested.


----------



## daddywagon (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know how to get the new in.pro LED Tail Lights for A6 Avant (kingofnyc22)*

Here's the answer:
Concept-1 VW Werks
18 Highfield Circle S.E
Calgery, Alberta

Canada T2G 5N5

Phon: +1 (403) 287 85 49
Fax: +1 (403) 287 82 69


----------

